
The Gulag Archipelago: A New Foreword by Jordan B. Peterson - te_platt
https://quillette.com/2018/11/01/the-gulag-archipelago-a-new-foreword-by-jordan-b-peterson/
======
nil_pointer
I wish they still pushed this book in schools. The Gulag Archipelago is a
fantastic look into the absolute nightmare that was the Soviet Union.

